
Drops of water - Tomte
http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/water/
======
jsjohnst
I’ve done a bunch of high speed photos [0] using sound as a trigger using a
similar technique. It’s definitely fun to play with.

[0]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyjohnstone/albums/7215760...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyjohnstone/albums/72157600385689006)

------
exikyut
I found [http://i.imgur.com/qIsYqCA.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/qIsYqCA.jpg) /
[http://www.redd.it/6zl3nr](http://www.redd.it/6zl3nr) (photo / thread) a few
days ago, I wonder what OP's photos would look like with it. (Genuinely
curious, but naive - would this be overkill?)

------
leephillips
Beautiful work! Do you know how 19th century photographer/scientists like
Arthur M Worthington produced similar photographs?

